# anyone near evansville in?



## dooneygirl09 (Jan 22, 2012)

Wanting a hedgie? I am considering shipping but shipping is $350 (omg!) thought maybe if someone else did we could all go in on it! Let me know


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have shipped one hog and have had a few shipped in and the price was never over $200 with plane ticket, crate, fuel etc. Shipped with Delta and Continental.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Jan 22, 2012)

That's what I told her! She said its to "fund" her to get to the airport which is 2 hrs away one way. I'm looking around more, and one breeder I found offers it for $200


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Have you tried the HWS? Sometimes they will have some hogs in need of a good home, http://hedgehogwelfare.org/adoptions.asp
Petfinder,Kijiji and Craigslist are a few other places to look.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Jan 22, 2012)

I've looked everywhere. I can't get lucky  lol


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

> She said its to "fund" her to get to the airport which is 2 hrs away one way.


Pricey, yes. But if she is poorly located for air shipping, it is a legitimate cost of doing business and probably not unreasonable, outrageous as it sounds.

Evansville may be a good example itself. Probably big enough for a small airport (?), but a lousy place to do business from if air shipping is important to your business. Probably quite a ride to Louisville, Nashville, and other bigger burgs in the region.

I used to fly, and now avoid it at all costs. Just not worth the trouble. So I don't mind being marginalized (regionalized) by where I live now. If I needed to fly regularly, I'd need to move to make it tolerable.

My breeder air ships for $250 - $300. The price is the same for one or up to six. That's not unusual. The most expensive part of any shipment is the empty box. Weight adds to the price, but incrementally so. (I did tons of shipping in another life.)


----------



## TennHedgehogs (Feb 11, 2012)

there is couple of hedgies on Nashville CL right now


----------

